# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Vitamine B17 werkt tegen kanker

## portier

Is het waar dat vitamine B17 wat tegenwoordig door de intensive landbouw nog maar zeer weinig in ons voedsel voorkomt kanker genezen zou kunnen worden. Het zit bijvoorbeeld veel in bittere abrikozen pitten en zelfs ook in appel pitten. Vroeger kregen mensen meer van dit soort van vitamine naar binnen en daardoor een veel kleinere kans op het oplopen van kanker.

Mijn vraag is: zijn er bewijzen van dat het binnen krijgen van vitamine B17 inderdaad kanker voorkomt osf zelfs er door genezen van kan worden

Groetjes Portier.

----------


## Wendy

Ik zou het eigenlijk niet weten. Heeft iemand anders een idee?

----------


## Flogiston

Kanker is niet één ziekte.

Er zijn tientallen ziektes die we allemaal 'kanker' noemen, en die ook wel enige overeenkomsten hebben (celwoekering), maar die toch echt totaal verschillende ziekten zijn met totaal verschillende oorzaken, een totaal verschillend verloop, een totaal verschillende prognose en een totaal verschillende behandeling.

Het kan nooit zo zijn dat we tientallen totaal verschillende ziekten zouden kunnen genezen door één simpele vitamine te slikken.

Als het toch zo zou zijn, zou iedere arts al lang vitamine B17 voorschrijven. Preventief ter voorkoming van kanker, dan wel curatief om te helpen bij de genezing. Dat gebeurt niet, dus kennelijk zijn er geen aanwijzingen dat B17 een positief effect zou hebben.

----------


## GGBK

Er zijn diverse artikelen op het internet die dit inderdaad vermelden. Maar dan zou er een hogere dosis van ongeveer 10 pitten per dag en onder begeleiding van een arts moeten plaatsvinden. een lagere dosis zou ter voorkoming van zijn.
Evenals Graviola deze werking zou hebben en de zeekomkommer.
Graviola is bij natuurwinkels te verkrijgen maar zeekomkommer heb ik nog niet kunnen vinden.
Zelf gebruik ik zoveel mogelijk verse biologische producten en fruit, geen gluten, geen fluor, alleen kokossuiker. Tarwegras zou ook maagkanker kunnen genezen.
Elke avond gebruik ik een glas melk (soja) Kefir met tarwegras, maca en kurkuma. 
Ik weet het echt niet, of deze producten kanker kunnen genezen. Ik voel me er wel fit bij. Misschien dat het ene product goed is voor 1 specifieke kankersoort en dat de andere er weer niet op reageert. Het is zo riskant om het stellend te verkondigen. Feit is wel dat voldoende mineralen en vitamines je gezondheid ondersteunen. Maar verhalen over genezingen zijn er meerdere.

----------


## GGBK

Flogiston en ik reageerden tegelijk. Ik heb me nl. al meerdere keren afgevraagd waarom sommige producten niet worden aangeraden en/of voorgeschreven. Ik denk dat de ene mens goed reageert op product A en de andere op product B.
Ik ben niet afwijzend over berichten maar ik denk dat alleen genezen mensen stellig kunnen zeggen dat het geholpen heeft.
B 17 wordt inderdaad niet voorgeschreven (of misschien nauwelijks). 
De zeekomkommer wordt in China veel gebruikt maar waarschuwt men tegen het gebruik van Chinese producten.
Ik ben het eens met dat we meerdere ziektes kanker noemen.

----------


## Flogiston

Fluor zou ik ook niet gebruiken. Dat spul is zo gigantisch agressief, dat het me niet zou verbazen als het direct een gat in je slijmvliezen zou branden. Het is zelfs agressiever dan chloor, en van chloor weten we al dat het niet goed voor je is.

Ik zou dan ook niet weten in welke producten fluor voor zou komen...

----------


## GGBK

De tandpasta's (je kan prima met een alternatief poetsen), verder is het toegevoegd geweest in drinkwater maar nu (voor zover ik weet) niet meer. Verder weet ik het zo ook niet. Kwestie van etiketten lezen op producten denk ik.

----------


## Flogiston

Laten we blij zijn dat er geen fluor in tandpasta zit. Je mond zou er direct van wegbranden, vrees ik...

Wat er wel in tandpasta zit, is fluoride. Dat is een totaal andere stof dan fluor, met totaal andere eigenschappen.

----------


## GGBK

Sorry, dat bedoelde ik. Echter nog steeds geen goede stof.

----------


## Flogiston

Dat valt erg mee.

Je moet er niet enorm veel van binnenkrijgen. Maar dat geldt voor meer stoffen, ook voor vitaminen en mineralen.

Van vitaminen en mineralen kun je ook niet zeggen dat ze slecht zijn omdat je ze met mate moet binnenkrijgen. Voor fluoride geldt hetzelfde.

----------


## GGBK

De meningen zijn er over verdeeld. Maar dat geeft niet. De een gebruikt het wel, ik niet meer. Mijn alternatief bevat me beter. 
Gelukkig mag iedereen zijn/haar eigen keuze maken. 
Heb je wel eens voorbeelden gehad van mensen die klachten kregen na een teveel aan mineralen en/of vitaminen? Ik ben daar wel nieuwsgierig naar.

----------


## Flogiston

Natuurlijk staat het iedereen vrij om ook gezonde stoffen te laten staan.

Als je zoekt kun je genoeg voorbeelden vinden van metaalvergiftiging door een teveel aan mineralen, en van leverproblemen door een overdosis vitamine.

Er is tegenwoordig zelfs een nieuwe naam voor mensen die zó overdreven bezig zijn met "gezond" eten, namelijk Orthorexia Nervosa. Deze term werd voor het eerst gebruikt door Steven Bratman, een expert op het gebied van alternatieve geneeswijzen.

----------


## GGBK

Hmm, dat zullen veel mensen mogelijk niet zo waarderen! Ik denk zelf dat een reden voor het uitzoeken van voedingsproducten, wat schadelijk is en wat niet, wat een anti-kanker werking (zoals het onderwerp begon) kan hebben gelegen kan zijn in ziekten in de familie of het zelf hebben van kanker. Ik weet van nabij, dat een mevrouw waarbij dit het geval is. Deze mevrouw wil graag nog even leven. Ik weet niet of ik mij kan vinden in de term, maar ik heb het boek niet gelezen. Ik gun het haar van harte dat zij vindt wat zij zoekt. Ook zij heeft de vraag over vitamine B17. Zij gebruikt het Moerman dieet. Haar familie zoekt veel uit over alles wat anti-kanker is. In een situatie als deze zou ik de term Orthorexia Nervosa niet willen gebruiken. En in andere situaties? Ach, ik weet het niet. Ik denk dat mensen meer met voeding bezig zijn omdat we er meer over horen en lezen. Zelf had ik behoorlijke darmklachten en kon alsmaar niet uitvinden wat ik verkeerd at. Sinds ik (redelijk) alternatieve voeding gebruik (ik bedoel daarmee: het een en ander heb weggelaten en vervangen door..) met aanvullende producten zijn de klachten verdwenen en voel ik mij stukken energieker. 
Ik ken ook mensen die er nog meer mee bezig zijn, maar wat is eigenlijk overdreven? Wat voor de een overdreven is, is voor de ander normaal.

----------


## Flogiston

Volgens mij betekent _Orthorexia Nervosa_ dat je zo overdreven bezig bent met gezonde voeding, dat je je gezondheid in gevaar brengt. Dat zijn dus alleen de extreme gevallen. Waarbij er natuurlijk een glijdende schaal is van gewoon letten op wat je eet tot het extreem van _Orthorexia Nervosa_, en alle tussenvormen die je maar kunt bedenken.

Zelf probeer ik in ieder geval mijn dagelijkse portie fruit en groenten te eten. Dat lukt me meestal heel goed. Ik zou wel wat gevarieerder willen eten, dat kost me wat meer moeite.

Het probleem van het Internet is dat je daar alles kunt vinden wat je maar wilt. Je kunt vinden dat je zoveel mogelijk B17 moet eten en dat alle kankers dan als sneeuw voor de zon zullen verschrompelen. Je kunt vast ook wel vinden dat B17 juist kankerverwekkend is.

De truc is te bepalen wat zinnig is en wat grote onzin is. Als ik terug mag komen op het voorbeeld van de fluoride in tandpasta: veel mensen hebben geen idee van scheikunde, dus die kennen het verschil tussen fluor en fluoride niet eens. Die denken: "het klinkt hetzelfde, dus zal het wel hetzelfde zijn". Daar komt natuurlijk nog bij dat de fluoride in tandpasta vaak gemakshalve 'fluor' wordt genoemd. Dat is natuurlijk helemaal fout, maar ja, je kunt van de gewone consument niet verwachten dat die chemische kennis heeft. Dus dan lijkt het al snel heel gevaarlijk. Terwijl het in werkelijkheid net zo fout is als wanneer je zout "chloor" zou noemen. Zout bestaat voor de helft uit chloride, en als je fluoride en fluor door elkaar mag halen, mag je ook chloride en chloor door elkaar halen, en dan mag je dus zeggen dat zout voor 50% uit het gevaarlijke chloor bestaat.

Bij zout heeft iedereen natuurlijk direct door dat dit een onzinverhaal is, want iedereen kent zout en iedereen kent chloor, en iedereen voelt direct aan dat zout iets heel anders is dan het irriterende en bijtende chloor. Maar bij fluoride ligt het anders. Bijna niemand kent het verschil tussen het nuttige fluoride en het bijtende fluor, er is op Internet veel informatie te vinden over de gevaren van fluor, dus het is heel makkelijk een eng verhaal te maken waarin het net lijkt alsof "dus" fluoride een heel eng goedje is.

Maar goed, genoeg over fluoride. Het gaat er maar om dat je niet zomaar alles kunt vertrouwen wat je op Internetsites kunt vinden. Dat geldt voor vitamines en voedingssupplementen, het geldt voor kangen-water (onlangs hier op dit forum nog een heikel punt), en het geldt voor nog veel meer dingen die met de gezondheid te maken hebben.

Ik probeer gewoon gezond te eten, maar ik zal zonder scrupules een cola bestellen als ik daar eens zin in heb. Ik weet dat cola ongezond is vanwege het fosforzuur dat erin zit, maar mijn colaconsumptie is één tot twee glazen per maand, en een gezond lichaam kan dat makkelijk aan.

Verder heb ik vooral veel baat gehad bij het verminderen van mijn stressniveau. Ik hoef niet alles meer te doen, ik hoef niet alles meer te kunnen. Dat heeft me een hoop rust gegeven, en het daarbij horende levensplezier.

----------


## GGBK

Dank voor je openhartigheid.
Bij de laatste alinea kan ik mij helemaal aansluiten. De Fluor was overigens een slordige schrijffout van mij!

Ik ben het ook eens met wat je schrijft over wat de een kanker werend vind, de ander kankerverwekkend vind. Dat maakt het juist voor mensen die zoeken naar een geneesmiddel voor hun kwaal, erg lastig. 

Begin december ga ik naar een lezing van een specialist. Hij had kanker en is nu genezen. Niet door een operatie of chemo. Het hoe en wat gaat hij in de lezing uitleggen. Volgens mij is het nog zo simpel niet om te kunnen genezen van kanker.

Ook ik drink graag een cola-rum en eet graag eens een shoarma schotel. Ik denk ook inderdaad dat een gezond lichaam heus wel wat kan hebben. 

Ik hoop van harte dat voor de mensen die dit nodig zijn, het wondermiddel nog eens wordt uitgevonden en dat het woord kanker tot het verleden gaat behoren.
Ik wens je nog een fijne avond!

----------


## Flogiston

Toch een kritische noot, als het mag...

Kijk ook uit met mensen die zich 'specialist' noemen. Sommige zijn echt, maar ook bedriegers noemen zich graag 'specialist' om zich een aura van betrouwbaarheid aan te meten.

Als zo'n 'specialist' iets beschrijft en je kunt het ter plekke meteen kopen of bestellen, is het meestal al niet te vertrouwen. De kans is dan levensgroot dat het alleen maar een commercieel praatje is.

Verder kunnen ook specialisten fouten maken. Een bekend voorbeeld is Linus Pauling, nota bene een Nobelprijswinnaar. Toch heeft diezelfde briljante Linus Pauling op latere leeftijd de misser gemaakt dat hij gigantische doseringen vitamine C aanbeval. Zijn ideeën zijn intussen al lang onderuit gehaald, maar het verhaal doet nog steeds de ronde, inclusief (natuurlijk) de melding dat dit idee afkomstig is van een hyperintelligente Nobelprijswinnaar.

Een ander bekend voorbeeld is Pim van Lommel met zijn boek Eindeloos Bewustzijn, dat gemiddeld één fout per pagina bevat als je alleen de grote blunders telt, en zelfs één fout per alinea als je wat strenger bent. En van natuurkunde (mijn vakgebied) heeft hij al helemaal geen kaas gegeten. Toch is zijn boek nog steeds heel populair, want het voldoet aan een behoefte, het schetst een wereld die wij graag zouden zien. En het is geschreven door een neurochirurg, dus "dan moet het wel betrouwbaar zijn". Niet dus...

Een goede test voor het verhaal van jouw specialist is: kijk of hij aangeeft dat zijn resultaten gloedjenieuw zijn. Zo ja, dan zou hij de waarheid kunnen vertellen, en dan moeten zijn bevindingen nog worden gecontroleerd door onafhankelijke onderzoekers. Dat kan.

Als zijn resultaten al wat ouder zijn, zeg een jaar of twee tot drie, dan moet je je serieus gaan afvragen waarom zo'n wonderbaarlijke behandeling nog niet door alle artsen ter wereld is overgenomen.

Die simpele vraag is meestal al genoeg om het kaf van het koren te scheiden.

----------


## GGBK

Natuurlijk mag een kritische noot! Ik weet dat het een arts uit een ziekenhuis is. Maar ja, natuurlijk klopt het wel wat je zegt.
Er zijn al meerdere adviezen gegeven, die achteraf niet zo handig waren.
Ik ben echter wel benieuwd hoe hij zichzelf heeft genezen.

----------


## Flogiston

Och, zolang je je verstand erbij houdt, zul je niet heel snel vallen voor snelle verkooppraatjes.

Ik zeg altijd maar zo: een open houding is prima, maar niet zó open dat je goedgelovig wordt.

Wat ook wel interessant is: is hij genezen doordat hij zijn methode heeft toegepast, of is hij genezen nadat hij zijn methode heeft toegepast? Dat is een wereld van verschil...

Ik ga nu kijken of ik in mijn bed lig. Ik denk van wel. Welterusten...

----------

